
Switching from macOS: Hardware - Mayzie
http://blog.elementary.io/post/152750962276/switching-from-macos-hardware
======
JBReefer
I love the idea of a more polished Linux desktop experience but this is just
an ad for a few partner companies and then some guessing about what might
work.

------
alanfranzoni
What about a laptop than can properly and surely support a 4k external monitor
over dp 1.2? It's hard to find them.

------
tracker1
Wish some of the hardware sites mentioned were more en-US friendly, cool to
see though.

